# 15000 kw Generac



## Markar (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi 
I have sent question below to Genrerac two times and they have not replied.
I not asking anyone to give me an a definitive answer . I would like to know
if my thinking is going In the right direction ?

I would like to use GP 15000E to power my house only when there is a power outage.
The 125/250V14-50R outlet only gets me 12,000 watts/50 amps.
The photo show only one 50 amp 250v circuit breaker.
I have two question.
One .Is the remaining 3,000 watts only available through the 120V Circuit?
Two . How can get all 15,000 watts one from outlet? 
End of question.

Then I am buy a larger generator then I need. I guess the other way to look at
it I will not be running at 100% .As in most equipment less time at 100%
longer life.
Thank You 
Markar


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Do you have the model and serial number of that Generac available?
Their on line manual section shows 8 versions of the 15000.
The model number and serial number is needed to further understand the generator.
Look here: Generac Power Systems - Find My Manual, Parts List, and Product Support
I looked at the schematic for a model that resembles the one you mention and the receptacle is 50 amps fed from the 50 amp breaker off the field wires.
See the schematic below.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

11 and 44 are the 240 vac wires.
22 is the neutral and 0 is the ground.
I do not think tampering with the wiring is a good idea, nor is paralleling the cables a good idea as well as it is against the NEC code to parallel below a very large cable size.


----------



## Markar (Aug 16, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> View attachment 8053
> 
> 11 and 44 are the 240 vac wires.
> 22 is the neutral and 0 is the ground.
> I do not think tampering with the wiring is a good idea, nor is paralleling the cables a good idea as well as it is against the NEC code to parallel below a very large cable size.



Thank you for taking the time out of your day to read and answer my question . 
The model number is 5734. I have not a serial number because I have not bought it as of now.
Have no fear I would never modify a generators electric circuit. After reading your replay and looking
at the schematic my thinking is correct . 
Maybe the max 50 amp single outlet is done to keep costs down.
Thank you Tool lover.
Markar


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

You are limited to the 14-50 plug and the 50amp breaker on the control panel. Any attempt to feed your homes electrical panel with a combination of outlets is dangerous and unadvisable. A 50 amp inlet is quite sizeable.... Only large well pumps and central AC units have large inrush demands and the extra headroom that gp15000 has will be still useful. Remember that circuit breakers dont trip the moment electrical current exceeds the breaker rating. It trips after enough current causes heat to trip the breaker. 

The question is what is the fuel/power source for your heat, water heater, clothes dryer, and oven/range. If you have natural gas or propane for these items a 15000watt generator is way to big and you'll be kicking yourself for having to keep it fueled.

If you are all/mostly electric then I can understand the 15000w generator and it is what it is.


----------



## Markar (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you for your answer.
I understand It is not possible to get 15000 watts from one outlet. I never had any thought
of modifying the generator.
The GP15000E model #5734 has a maximum of 12000 watts available at the 50 amp outlet.
If I needed all 12000 watts continuous at 250v the other 3000 watts would be available at the remaining outlets for a total output of 15000 watts continuous.
I know always be mindful of the total watts you using at anyone time. Each outlet has a maximum output but don’t exceed the maximum output of the generator.
I do get it. From other postings on this site that I have read and the lack of response from Generac has made me come to the Conclusion is not a generator company for me.
thank you


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@Markar: You are smart to ask first and have the facts before you.
It makes no sense that Generac would wire their generators as this one has been configured.
A simple 60 amp plug and a 60 amp breaker would have solved all of your needs.
But Generac chose to do otherwise.
You have done well to be hesitant and find a generator that meets your needs.
I found an interesting little jewel on Craigslist.com.
Select North Carolina, then Charlotte. Then type in generators on the search line.
Once open, continue down and select the page.
There you will find a new 14.7 KW generator with only .7 hours.
It is priced at 1/2 the original cost and lowered to $3500.
But then it may have the same issues as the Generac.
I am a firm believer that many of us make the mistake of jumping in too fast.
If, and I say if I were to buy new again I would choose PDGenerators.com and select the right one.
Good hunting.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i am kinda at a loss for words...
why make a LARGE generator with out a way to get the power out with one connection socket?

I guess in my head this is a construction generator....
for home back up power it would have to be different for home back up power with larger breaker and outlet socket.

or is this fake numbers on the generator output??
I would say after reading more and more about the company in question that it is inflated numbers...

there used to be good interdependent testing by consumer reports and UL labs..

now days who or what can you trust??

these Jina clone gens do not have the posted power as rated...

so far the only ones who meet or exceed the ratings is the honda inverter class of gen sets...

the tip off to something is wrong is the plugs and sockets required for connection...
buyer be ware...
"if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck... well chances are it is a duck!!"

i would ask to see the load testing charts before buying the gen set!!
click here for real cat mobile gen sets


----------



## Markar (Aug 16, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> @Markar: You are smart to ask first and have the facts before you.
> It makes no sense that Generac would wire their generators as this one has been configured.
> A simple 60 amp plug and a 60 amp breaker would have solved all of your needs.
> But Generac chose to do otherwise.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.
I have learned over my 67 years I know a lot but I do not know everything!
I like to buy my tools , power equipment larger then I intend to use them and if a 2x6 is good then a 2x8 would be better..
I ran a neighborhood hardware store that‘s when they had them and more times than I can count a customer would say “I should of bought the next one larger”.
Mark


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, if you are handy You can always replace the 14-50 receptacle with a 14-60 receptacle and replace the 50 amp breaker with a 60 amp.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Well, if you are handy You can always replace the 14-50 receptacle with a 14-60 receptacle and replace the 50 amp breaker with a 60 amp.


hey dr do they make a 75 amp receptacle ?
or do they jump right to 100 amp?
it would be nice to have a bit of over kill...

100 amp industrial plugs
pricey stuff...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It looks like the largest non-industrial single phase NEMA receptacle is the 14-60.

The only generator I recollect seeing it on was this Winco: Winco WL18000VE - 15,000 Watt Electric Start Portable Generator w/ B&S Vanguard Engine 49-State


----------



## Markar (Aug 16, 2020)

Markar said:


> Hi
> I have sent question below to Genrerac two times and they have not replied.
> I not asking anyone to give me an a definitive answer . I would like to know
> if my thinking is going In the right direction ?
> ...





Markar said:


> Hi
> I have sent question below to Genrerac two times and they have not replied.
> I not asking anyone to give me an a definitive answer . I would like to know
> if my thinking is going In the right direction ?
> ...


I finally received an answer on 8/17/2020 from Generac. Please read below.
I want to thank everyone that replied .























Markar said:


> Hi
> I have sent question below to Genrerac two times and they have not replied.
> I not asking anyone to give me an a definitive answer . I would like to know
> if my thinking is going In the right direction ?
> ...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

typical answer from a non electrician or electrical engineer..
WRONG!
lol!
yes you can use bot the twist lock and the 15p or 20p outlets at the same time.
you are just limited to the output of the generator.
but as stated for direct connection to the appliances.
they do not want you to join or y cord the power to one connection.
i would replace the 50 amp socket with at least the 60 amp as well as the breaker...

or look in to the larger current industrial or marine connections.
just make sure you use the 250/125 vac versions..

i use the marinco 50 amp ones they work well.
click here for the 50 amp inlet page


----------

